
Bartek's coding blog: An Extraterrestrial Guide to C++20 Text Formatting - rbanffy
https://www.bfilipek.com/2020/02/extra-format-cpp20.html
======
joebaf
Python -style text formatting in C++ :) Have you used the library - {fmt} -
before? It's great that after years of effors it's core functionality was
placed in the Standard.

